# Mini goat weights



## Melinda29 (Apr 19, 2016)

I weighed my mini-Nubian and mini-Sable does yesterday using weight tape. This was my first time so I hope I did it right. They are six months old and weigh 67 pounds! Can that be right? For mini doelings of this age? 

Per the breeder's recommendations, we have fed them only milk and alfalfa (and pasture browse--brome grass and lespedeza) and are weaning them very slowly. They have never had any grain. They will be totally off milk by the end of this week. She said that kids grow out much better and can reach breeding size by fall if kept on milk for a full six months, instead of substituting it with grain. I had them on cocci prevention and probiotics as well.

If I did this right, then it appears she is correct. It just seems to good to be true--I thought that mini-Nubians and mini-Sables would be around 100 pounds at full maturity (2-3 years?) and I would be lucky to get them up to breeding weight (50 pounds? since they are minis) by nine months. At this rate, they will be close to 100 pounds at nine months.

Any others experienced with these breeds have any insight? Thanks!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I wouldn't trust the weight tape. It has given me some unbelievable weights.


----------



## Melinda29 (Apr 19, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I wouldn't trust the weight tape. It has given me some unbelievable weights.


That's good to know. Guess I will just weigh them the old fashioned way...Holding them while I stand on a scale. That'll be fun!


----------



## Melinda29 (Apr 19, 2016)

Double Post


----------



## Melinda29 (Apr 19, 2016)

Well, I weighed them with a scale and they are 56 and 58 pounds. Is there anyone out there with mini Nubians or mini Saanens that can tell me if this sounds right for six month olds? 

My theory is that they should be 75% of the size of standard breed 6-month-olds since they are half standard and half ND--and ND are about 50% of the size of standard goats.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

So the weight tape over-estimated by about 10 pounds?

I don't deal with minis a lot but 60 lbs seems fair for 6-months old to me.


----------

